

Show HN: Jellibug, it collects pictures celebrities post on Twitter - Axsuul
http://jellibug.com
Built this using Rails and Backbone.js. Hope this finds an audience out there. Any feedback or criticism will be greatly appreciated!
======
38f0ia
Looking at the page source, all I see is Javascript. Google Analytics and
Facebook junk.

Try visiting this site with Javascript disabled and you get nothing.

Hopefully all websites will follow this brilliant design.

Great job!

~~~
Axsuul
Yep, this is one of those one page JavaScript apps. Thanks for checking it out
at least.

------
TheSmoke
i have to say that i liked the idea. i'm not a fan of any of those people but
i'm working for a media company which means our editors get access to all
those pictures of famous people instead of diving into google hell. they are
making them happily available for everyone.

congrats! :)

i believe i can suggest one thing. when we see the bigger version of the
picture, let us like or dislike to photo and maybe share the action in
twitter.

~~~
Axsuul
Yep, there's a lot of noise out there, especially on a celebrity's Twitter
feed itself. That's great to hear that this will benefit your company!

The social media sharing is in the works, as well as view counters. Also, I
plan on introducing a search feature in a few days. Thanks for your feedback
:)

------
Axsuul
Built this using Rails and Backbone.js. Hope this finds an audience out there.
Any feedback or criticism will be greatly appreciated!

